# Fahrtechnik Eppstein/Taunus



## mathias (7. Juni 2010)

Wem das Binger Schützenfest zu weit oder zu martialisch ist  kann sich am 13.06.2010 um 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Eppstein einfinden.

Es wird Serpentinen und enge Kurven geben. Davor aber werden wir Basics üben und danach über die eine oder andere Kurve schmunzeln.

Die Mutigen werden den Blauen Punkt fahren (S3-S4!!!) die Coolen fahren eine Alternative (S2-S3) und die Helden fahren locker die schönen Trails (max. S2). 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht ALLE Touren alleine fahren müsste.

Grüße 
Mathias


----------



## Werner (7. Juni 2010)

Da wären wir wirklich gerne dabei.....

....aber der 13.06., das geht leider gar nicht 

Der Sommer ist noch lang, es gibt noch Hoffnung...

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carvolli (7. Juni 2010)

Will auch!!!

Bitte eine Woche verschieben!

Danke 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Skydiver81 (8. Juni 2010)

Wär super wenn das eine woche nach hinten ginge


----------



## jjom (8. Juni 2010)

Die Woche danach, wahrscheinlich am 20.06. ab mittags, werde ich wohl in Eppstein sein. 

Ich kann zwar keine Tipps geben da ich selbst noch am üben bin, finde aber die schönen Stellen...


----------



## Elbambell (9. Juni 2010)

ich habe kaum einen trail so lieb gewonnen wie den blauen punkt. bin egal wann dabei. ich kann auch am 20. versuchen tipps zu geben, in jedem fall kann ich mit dummen sprüchen dienen. bis dahin, mario

Ich habe einen kleinen Teaser hochgeladen, um vielleicht ein paar Menschen mehr zum Kommen zu bewegen. Es zeigt zwar nicht die schwerste Stelle des Blauen Punkt, dafür gibt es einen kleinen Eindruck.


----------



## mbonsai (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich wäre dann auch am Sonntag dabei, oder auch erst nächste Woche Sonntag....wie es halt kommt

Bonsai


----------



## mathias (9. Juni 2010)

Also gut,

da am 20.06 keine Clubevents anstehen beuge, ich mich der Mehrheit

Neuer Termin Sonntag 20.06.2010 11:00 Uhr


Bitte an die Protektoren denken, falls vorhanden. Auch wenn Ihr nicht alle Varianten fahren wollt. Ich versuche 2 Sätze mitzubrigen.  

Wir üben ja vorher 

Ganz WICHTIG: Es muss sich NIEMAND überfordern.


@Elbambell Schönes Video Für Unterstützung bin ich dankbar.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## mbonsai (9. Juni 2010)

Na gut....


----------



## Skydiver81 (9. Juni 2010)

super, danke für den neuen Termin


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir im Taunus auch S3/S4 Wege am Start haben... 

Ich bin am 19.06. das hier am Fahren (geübte Faher sind willkommen; Start: Hohemark; Startzeit: 0900), je nach Kraft und Zeit, lass ich mich am Sonntag ebenfalls blicken. Die Wege möchte ich mir mal anschauen...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caprifischer (9. Juni 2010)

Lieber Mathias

Was kann es denn martialischeres geben, als ein FT-Training mit dir?

Mir tun heute noch die Rippen weh vom letzten mal...

Da kann man die Leute verstehen, die lieber schießen wollen...oder

Viele Grüße, Werner W.


----------



## mathias (9. Juni 2010)

Keine Angst ........ Alles halb so schlimm

Hier die Beinhart Level:

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=129&Itemid=89

@caprifischer Ich zähle auf Dich

Das Schöne an Eppstein ist, dass alle Level nahe zusammen sind. Jeder soll etwas an seinem Können feilen, aber bitte ohne Sturz!!!!

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Carvolli (9. Juni 2010)

Ei subber, ich bin dabei!

Meine Protektoren sind eh noch voller DrecK

Gruß Olli


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Juni 2010)

Dabei! Grüße, Frank


----------



## jjom (9. Juni 2010)

Ums klar zu machen: Bin auch dabei, als Gast.

Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## Murph (10. Juni 2010)

Super Angebot,werde auch(endlich als Mitglied  )dabei sein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mathias,

ich bin dabei und will das endlich mit den "enge Kurven fahren" können.


----------



## Raschauer (12. Juni 2010)

Bitte dran denken das es am 20.6.2010 schon ne Clubveranstaltung in Ingelheim gibt


----------



## prodigy (12. Juni 2010)

anmeld 

Gruß, Uli


----------



## lenkkopf (12. Juni 2010)

plus zwo

gruß zara


----------



## Elbambell (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ziemlich erfolgreich einen 60. Geburtstag in der Familie verdrängt. Besser gesagt, dass ich am Sonntag Morgen in Stuttgart bin und nicht hier in der Nähe. Muss deswegen leider absagen. Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und viele technische Erfolge.

Ich werde aus Frust morgen tagsüber mir Eppstein und den Schläferskopf vornehmen. Falls also zufällig jemand frei, Lust zum Mitfahren und Spaß an Technischen Trails und Enduro / Freeride hat, würde ich mich über einen Mitfahrer freuen. 

Gruß und gutes Wetter, Mario


----------



## mathias (16. Juni 2010)

So, bin gestern Abend die Trails noch mal abgefahren.

Bis auf den unteren Teil des Blauen Punkt, der unter Wasser steht sieht alles gut aus.

Kurz zum Ablauf. Zuerst mal wieder Trockenübungen im Flachen.
Danach fahren wir gemeinsam die Trails ab.
Beginnend mit der einfachen Variante, entscheidet jeder für sich
hier weiter zu üben, oder den nächsten Trail anzufahren.

Noch eine Bitte, da ich alleine bin sollten sich die Gruppen nach den Basics weitgehend selbst organisieren. Ich versuche dann zwischen den Gruppen zu wechseln.
Auf Grund der räumlichen Nähe der Trails, ist das kein Problem.

Da ich kein staatlich geprüfter Wasauchimmer bin, erfolgt die Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr.

Die Veranstaltung richtet sich ausdrücklich nur an die, die nicht nach Ingelheim zu den Flying Monkeys fahren. Wer sehen will wie es richtig geht
dem wird dort geholfen

Dann bis Sonntach
Mathias


----------



## speesu (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei
Gruß Susi


----------



## jjom (16. Juni 2010)

mathias schrieb:


> [...]
> Noch eine Bitte, da ich alleine bin sollten sich die Gruppen nach den Basics weitgehend selbst organisieren.
> [...]



Wie gesagt, ich kenne viele Trails in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. Die finde ich auch wieder und kann sie somit auch allen anderen zeigen. 
Mach dir da mal keine Sorge das jemand rumsteht und nicht weiß wohin.


----------



## mathias (16. Juni 2010)

Prima, das wird ja eine nette Truppe.

@Luzie Keine Angst mit etwas Training fährst Du die engste Kurve wie...ja     wie die Luzie

@jjom 
@susi sehr schön
@lenkopf Frauenqoute steigt 


@all freue mich


----------



## Carvolli (16. Juni 2010)

@Luzie.! Du weist ja, wenn ich dabei bin kann dir ja nix passieren, auch wenn die Kurve noch so eng ist.

Grüße, Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (16. Juni 2010)

Carvolli schrieb:


> @Luzie.! Du weist ja, wenn ich dabei bin kann dir ja nix passieren, auch wenn die Kurve noch so eng ist.
> 
> Grüße, Olli



Mensch Fully Olly du bist ja ein Held! 
Bring aber noch nen Regenschirm mit, sonst wird die Luzie am Sonntag noch naß in den engen Kurven, es soll regnen


----------



## lionhead (16. Juni 2010)

Und noch ein Gast! Bin am Sonntag dabei.

Danke Jonas für den Tipp!

Gruß Björn


----------



## mathias (17. Juni 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Mensch Fully Olly du bist ja ein Held!
> Bring aber noch nen Regenschirm mit, sonst wird die Luzie am Sonntag noch naß in den engen Kurven, es soll regnen



Mensch Matthias alte Unke, zuviel vom Roten? 
Schön das Du auch kommst.

LG Mathias


----------



## wartool (17. Juni 2010)

ich würde mich gerne als Gast anmelden. Sofern mein Anflug von Erkältung nicht auswächst wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## Dave 007 (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wäre am Sonntag auch als Gast dabei.
Gruß, Dave


----------



## wartool (19. Juni 2010)

ignoreme


----------



## Adra (19. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Bin auch dabei!

Gruß,
Adra


----------



## Darkwing (19. Juni 2010)

Wenn Wetter gut, komm ich auch. 



Grüße
Matthias


----------



## mathias (19. Juni 2010)

Hier noch was zur Motivation.

Nach getaner Arbeit gehts hier rein

http://http://www.wunderbar-weitewelt.de/



Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (20. Juni 2010)

ich habe leider einen Rufbereitschaftseinsatz und muss deshalb absagen.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!



Gruß, Uli


----------



## mbonsai (20. Juni 2010)

Sehr schoene Strecken zum Ueben. Vielen Dank fuers zeigen Matthias. Hoffentlich bald mal wieder

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## wartool (20. Juni 2010)

vielen Dank an alle Organisatoren und vor allem an das 3-4er Grüppchen, mit dem ich unterwegs war. Hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht mit Euch. Ich hoffe, ich sehe Euch mal wieder.. evtl. dann mal bei "mir" im Taunus?

Und nochmals.. RESPEKT an Karoline (omg.. oder hieß´t du Katharina? *peinlich*) So  "verbissen" geübt, wie Du hat glaube ich sonst keiner *TSCHAKKKAAA*

I´ll be back in Eppstein - tolle location zum üben.. und Übung brauche ich noch ne gaaaaaanze Menge.

Grüße..

Chris


----------



## Darkwing (20. Juni 2010)

War mal wieder klasse, vielen Dank an Mathias und alle Mitfahrer. Viele Grüße an die wenigen Genießer, die noch den Weg zum gemütlichen Beisammensein danach gefunden haben.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## rumblestilz (20. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir heißen Dunk an den Meister! Hat subber viel Spass gemacht und gelernt hab ich auch was - NICHT nur dass noch kein Meister vom Himmel, ich dafür aber einmal vom Radl gefallen bin ... 
Sehr gerne wieder! Frank


----------



## speesu (20. Juni 2010)

Super Übungsplatz mit vielen vielen Kurven. Gerne immer wieder!
Gruß Susi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carvolli (21. Juni 2010)

Auch ein Dankeschön von mir, hat super viel Spaß gemacht.
Beim nächsten Mal aber bitte mit Shuttle Service, denn Höhenmeter waren nicht gebucht.

Viele Grüße an alle Mitstreiter, 

Olli

...noch ein paar Bilder folgen heute Abend!!


----------



## mathias (21. Juni 2010)

Danke auch von mir an die netten Mitfahrer.

@Jonas Danke fürs CoGuiden
@Susi ich bin offiziell beeindruckt.
@Bonsai 31,6
@Wunderbar Team war ein schöner Ausklang, aber Dreckiges?:kotz:
@Luzi geht doch.
@Olli ausgezeichnet ..... Wo bleiben die Bilder
@Ariane App = how to make money with Zeug, welches the World nit need

[email protected] das nächste Mal kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Carvolli (21. Juni 2010)

Doo sinn se!!


----------



## jjom (21. Juni 2010)

War ein schöner Fahrtechnik-Tag mit viel Spaß. 

Meine Bewunderung an viele Teilnehmer für ihren großen Ehrgeiz beim Üben, Lernen und Probieren. 
Etwas verwundert hat mich, dass - soweit ich es gesehen habe - nur recht wenige Stellen wiederholt probiert wurden - diese dafür umso häufiger.
Mir persönlich hat dieses verbissene probieren selten viel geholfen. Hilfreicher für mich war es leichtere Stellen (ist natürlich vom persönlichem Niveau abhängig) mehrfach zu üben und dabei eine wirklich schöne Linie/Technik zu probieren. 
Nur als freundlich gemeinter Tipp für den ein oder anderen. 



 Leider waren gegen Ende des Tages am oberen Stück des oberen Trails (der o.a. als zweites gefahren wurde) unheimlich viele Spuren von blockierten Hinterrädern in den Kurven. 
 Gerade bei einem Technik-Training sollte man ja darauf achten _wie_ man runter kommt. Natürlich passiert es ab und an mal, aber ein blockiertes Rad ist weder gut für die Kontrolle noch bietet es beste Bremsleistung.  Das sollten den jeweiligen Leuten bewusst sein - versucht doch bitte da im eigenen Interesse etwas drauf zu achten und das zu trainieren. 

 Was ich recht schade fand war, dass plötzlich recht viele verschwunden waren. Bzw man nicht so genau wusste wer wohin ist - vielleicht sollte man sich, auch bei großen Personenzahlen, darum bemühen da bessere Absprachen zu treffen. Wobei ich leider auch einer von den kopf- und augenlosen Leuten war die einmal vorne weg geprescht sind 


@mathias: bitte, immer wieder gerne!


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juni 2010)

Danke fuer den Hinweis

Ich schaem mich schon nen bissel, denn das Ablesen der Schiebelehre ist gar nicht so einfach fuer nen Buchhalter  aber jetzt hab ich es raus und es sind in der Tat 31,6 

Bis die Tage

Bonsai

P.S. Werde diese Woche mal den Deister unsicher machen, bin mal drauf gespannt


----------



## Dave 007 (22. Juni 2010)

sehr gute Strecken, war echt spassig.
Danke an den Guide! 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos, Qualität ist aber leider nicht so toll...


----------

